# missing wheeltrim



## hillbilli (Sep 1, 2013)

hi,does anyone know if i can buy 1 wheeltrim?got a e425 with 215/70r-15 wheels.just need 1 silver wheeltrim to fit.thanks for any help


----------



## kevjeff (Nov 3, 2012)

if it is the fiat type try ebay about £15


----------

